# 'Easy' Exercise?



## rosie272

Hi girls :wave: first post in here but I've decided it's time to shed a stone or 2 as my weight is creeping up and up and I'm not comfortable with it any more. In the old days (pre child) I could lose weight no problem, but that seems to be a thing of the past :( In the last 2 weeks I've cut out snacks and alcohol (I was drinking tooooo much red wine ) and I've lost 4lbs so far, but I really need to start exercising as well. I am really unfit these days and am looking for suggestions of a good beginners exercise? What can I do to ease myself back in to the swing of things? I don't want to go to any classes just yet until I've built up some level of fitness (no-one wants to see a purple faced me keeling over in an exercise class!!) I used to cycle everywhere but gave it up cos I was too scared of taking Charlie in the little seat with me! I have a Wii fit but it's still in the box :blush: do any of you use Wii fit and would you recommend it? 

:flow:


----------



## kdea547

Walking is the best thing to get started, I think. It's cheap, it's easy, and you can vary the intensity by walking faster, walking hills, or climbing stairs.


----------



## JessicaM123

30 day shred, can't recommend it enough, its only 30mins, they have easy versions of all the moves and you will see tremendous results. i got back to prepreg weight after a week of giving birth, then put on just a stone in a month and a half, so embarassing, i gained slower when i was pregnant with a 9lb baby! anyway and after calorie counting and doing 30 day shred to ease me into exercise i lost a stone and a half. i put a bit back on after my holiday in aug and im now doing it for the third time! 

you would also be suprised at how much a diffrence 30mins of walking will make you feel. not only refreshed and a sense of achievment haha, but your legs and bum will begin to tone too. i hate walking though, i am not a fair weather gal, but i walked for a while on summer days till i got the confidnece to begin jogging. good luck! dieting and exercise is hard, but also addictive, and once you get on the wagon and begin seeing results it gets so much easier.


----------



## seoj

Start with Walking- then join a gym, do the elliptical or other equipement and eventually add in free weights- then find classes you enjoy and will attend :) I find, personally, that classes are the BEST option for me. A- becuase there are at a set time, so I just say I'm going to class and I go... and B- I push myself harder in class than I ever do on my own ;) But it took me a while to work up to going to the classes I do now: Power (weights), Step, Zumba-- used to do spinning- which is also great for beginners cause you control how hard/easy the push peddles are based on the level of resistence-- :) 

But- excercise aside, most of weight loss is what you eat. You need to eat less calories than you expend. I used the loseit app and LOVE it. There are others though- like MyPlate... but they track what you need to eat to lose weight- and the more you excercise the more you can eat ;) Hello! works for me!


----------



## rosie272

Thanks girls! I have been power walking a few times over the last couple of weeks and have been doing small things like taking stairs and generally putting more exertion into doing the housework. I can't face classes just yet, I'm still really too unfit and my fitness levels are low (years of partying and smoking pre-baby well and truly caught up :/ ) I'm on 1500 cals per day and it's working for me so far - I've lost inches as well as pounds but have a long way to go! I'm getting a bike for Christmas and am looking forward to getting back in the saddle and would definitely look at doing a spin class when my legs get used to cycling again! 

Will have a look at the 30 day shred Jessica :thumbup:


----------



## crazyemmy

start with walking... follow it up by basic yoga. That's how I got back to my fitness routine:)


----------



## Mother Hen

I really like the Leslie Sansone 'Walk at Home' series, which is available on YouTube. You can start out with the one or two mile workouts and work up. I'm on Four Fast Miles and the Five Mile Workout. It's fab! It's not just walking. It's an all over cardio workout, but it's very easy to follow.


----------



## Pink_Pixie

Walk eeeeeverywhere. I've lost nearly 2 stone by briskly walking home from work everyday (4 miles :-o) I walk to the shops, to asda, to my mums, my friends literally everywhere... Within reason lol. You need to get your heart pumping faster than it normally does but not so you're too out of breath as this does damage to your body rather than good. Good luck


----------



## moopsie

rosie272 said:


> Hi girls :wave: first post in here but I've decided it's time to shed a stone or 2 as my weight is creeping up and up and I'm not comfortable with it any more. In the old days (pre child) I could lose weight no problem, but that seems to be a thing of the past :( In the last 2 weeks I've cut out snacks and alcohol (I was drinking tooooo much red wine ) and I've lost 4lbs so far, but I really need to start exercising as well. I am really unfit these days and am looking for suggestions of a good beginners exercise? What can I do to ease myself back in to the swing of things? I don't want to go to any classes just yet until I've built up some level of fitness (no-one wants to see a purple faced me keeling over in an exercise class!!) I used to cycle everywhere but gave it up cos I was too scared of taking Charlie in the little seat with me! I have a Wii fit but it's still in the box :blush: do any of you use Wii fit and would you recommend it?
> 
> :flow:

I've done the 30 Day Shred as well! It can be a little hard on the body, so if you need something that's easier on the body, I would recommend any of Leslie Sansone's DVDs. She is very positive, and her work outs are easy to follow, but effective. :)


----------



## choc

I lost loads of weight using my wii fit, it's the only exercise I could ever stick too!


----------



## dgirllamius

Although I do have time to go the gym, some days are just not practical (my oh comes home late some days and by the time he's home I have to do dinner and get lo to bed - my gym isn't open 24/7 sadly) so while I'm home, stupid as it may sound, I march on the spot. While watching TV, doing the dinner or waiting for a battleground to pop up on Warcraft, I get up and march!

With my fitbit it tracks my steps and I can easily do 12000+ steps just by marching on the spot when usually I'm sat on my butt.

I've been doing it about 2 weeks now and I've lost 3lb. I don't need to cut back on what I eat either. You can burn 60 calories an hour just sitting but getting up and marching on the spot can burn up to 300 an hour.


----------

